# Hello! I need help to find my cat's breed.



## Kwikh (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello!

I'm new here and wanted to introduce myself. I foster cats for 3 years now and I now have an older cat that I'm thinking about adopting. She's a lovely cat and very beautiful. Some friends of mine told me she looks like a MaineCoon or forest cat. I don't really care if she's a breed or not but I'm curious now. Does anybody maybe has any knowledge about those breeds or recognize it in her.

Thank you!
KwiKh


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's a Domestic Long Hair (DLH) cat, like my Cleo. She's beautiful, it's not easy taking good pictures of black cats.


----------



## Lucy’s Dad (Dec 18, 2021)

Hi and welcome KwiKh..
I’m certainly not a cat expert but she looks a lot like our cat (except our girl is white).
As @marie73 said, it’s a domestic long hair which is what’s written on our girl’s passport. However, we researched for months and we (and even our vet) believe with some confidence that our cat is actually a Turkish Angora.
Here is a picture of our cat and another random picture of black angoras I got online.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Another person to agree that your cat is a domestic long hair.


----------

